# [Finnish NR] Janne Lehtimäki - 36.99 3BLD Single



## Username (Oct 19, 2014)

yay finally
gj


----------



## moralsh (Oct 19, 2014)

Congrats Janne! you seem to start very nervous and then accelerating till the end, well deserved!!


----------



## tseitsei (Oct 19, 2014)

I finally broke Villes old 3bld NR! Feels good after my near miss (0.26s too slow) at Euros 

Thanks to Kim for judging and filming and thanks to Olli Vikstedt for motivating me to practise BLD more 

I also had another sub-Ville solve right after this one. 39.52 so 0.01s faster than Villes previous NR 
Unfortunately my first solve was DNF(42.xx) by some corners so I didn't get mo3 NR (yet). Right now I don't really care about that tough


----------



## Username (Oct 19, 2014)

tseitsei said:


> Thanks to Kim for judging and filming and thanks to Olli Vikstedt for motivating me to practise BLD more
> 
> I also had another sub-Ville solve right after this one. 39.52 so 0.01s faster than Villes previous NR



No problem!

Want me to upload the 39.52?


----------



## tseitsei (Oct 19, 2014)

Username said:


> No problem!
> 
> Want me to upload the 39.52?



Actually yes. I would like to see my memo time because it was FAST. But then I kind of failed execution... that lastcscramble was so lol that I should have done sub35 on that but I'm happy with this too


----------



## Username (Oct 19, 2014)

tseitsei said:


> Actually yes. I would like to see my memo time because it was FAST. But then I kind of failed execution... that lastcscramble was so lol that I should have done sub35 on that but I'm happy with this too



Ok, sure! I'll do it within a few days


----------



## XTowncuber (Oct 19, 2014)

lol dat reaction. Nice solve.


----------



## Iggy (Oct 19, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## CyanSandwich (Oct 20, 2014)

Nice. Congrats on getting 3 of the BLD NRs!


----------



## Sessinator (Oct 20, 2014)

You've wanted this for a while. Much congrats!


----------



## tseitsei (Oct 20, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> lol dat reaction. Nice solve.


Yeah, I got kind of excited. And thanks.



Iggy said:


> Nice!


Thanks



CyanSandwich said:


> Nice. Congrats on getting 3 of the BLD NRs!


Yeah that went quite well  I guess it's time to start practising 5bld now. 
Also that MBLD still needs improving. I want to get it to 20 points eventually.



Sessinator said:


> You've wanted this for a while. Much congrats!


Thanks.


----------



## Ollie (Oct 20, 2014)

Ville who?

 congrats!


----------



## ollicubes (Oct 20, 2014)

Ollie said:


> Ville who?
> 
> congrats!




Ville Seppänen


----------



## tseitsei (Oct 20, 2014)

ollicubes said:


> Ville Seppänen



 I think Ollie knows who Ville Seppänen is...

I'm quite sure it was meant as a joke because I took most of Villes BLD NRs...


----------



## ollicubes (Oct 20, 2014)

tseitsei said:


> I think Ollie knows who Ville Seppänen is...
> 
> I'm quite sure it was meant as a joke because I took most of Villes BLD NRs...





 You also took mine ;( but yeah, you deserve it


----------



## tseitsei (Oct 20, 2014)

ollicubes said:


> You also took mine ;( but yeah, you deserve it



Come and get it back next comp  if you can


----------



## ollicubes (Oct 20, 2014)

tseitsei said:


> Come and get it back next comp  if you can




 That would be nice
Today I really started thinking commutators. Maskow's tutorials are great alhough they are in polish XD


----------



## tseitsei (Oct 22, 2014)

Janne Lehtimäki 3BLD single 36.99s Finnish NR:

Scramble: D' L2 B2 D' B2 U' R2 U2 B U L' R2 U L D B2 R' B2 F2 U' Rw2 Uw 

Memo:
edges: MB LR OA CT HS
corners: Te-Wa Ki-Pa Le-Sa Re-La

Execution: Orange front White up
corners: 
[L D' L' : U'] 8/8
D F2 [U2 : L' D' L] F2 D' (so much lock-up  ) 12/20
[L2 : U R U'] 8/28
y R [U2 : R D R'] R' y' 9/37

edges:
u [U' L U : M2] u' 10/47
L' [R' D R : E] L 10/57
B M' U2 M U2 B' 6/63
x' [M2 : U' R' U] x 8/71
[D' R2 D : M] 8/79


3rd scramble of the final: F U2 R2 B2 F D2 F L2 F' R2 D F2 L R' D' B' U' F' R2 Fw Uw2

So much lol in this scramble
8 edge targets + 1 flipped edge
6 corner targets + 1 twisted corner
should have been something like 32-34s but I'm still happy just getting the NR


----------

